# Pee pad training regression



## sweetlulu (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello! I have a 13 month old Maltese. She was potty pad trained when we got her 4 months ago, but the previous owner had her in a play pen with her potty pad inside it with her bed, food and water. I decided to crate train her because she was having separation anxiety and I moved her potty pad to the laundry room. I take her there after she eats, plays, drinks and before bedtime but she still has accidents. She would pee on her pad (without us having to take her there 90% of the time) but not poo. Well today, she peed on the carpet so my husband and I are extremely frustrated and we don't know what we're doing wrong. Please please help!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kelly I know your frustrated, we were to. We have had Maddie who is 4 for a year now, she was about 50% pad trained when we got her, she would potty one time on the pad, we would praise her and give her a special treat when she went on her pad. But then she still would go potty on the carpet also,:angry:
We honestly thought she would never catch on, we just continued to praise her and treat her every time she did go on the pad. I'm thrilled to say she hasn't gone on the carpet for a couple months now:chili: I think she has finally caught on.
I had forgotten to say she would only go once on a pad so we made sure to pick them up as soon as she went, and made sure she has a new pad
It just takes time especially when they have been crated or Xpen most of their lives. 
It'll happen you just wait and see. Best to you:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

When we got Sissy she was 11 months old. Even though she was trained to the home she lived in, she needed retrained to our home. You will need to start potty training 101 with her. She doesn't know what you expect from her and your getting frustrated with her only confuses her more. I used an x-pen with a potty pad in it, and praised her a lot overtime she used it. If there is a way to gate her in the kitchen or wherever the entrance to laundry room is, that would help. Only let her on the carpet when you can watch her. It takes time.


----------

